# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  PHILIPS TV ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΒΕΙ

## kostas m

έχω μια τηλεόραση PHILIPS 29PT9416/12R όταν πατάς να ανάψεις την τηλεόραση ακουγότανε τα relay στην τροφοδοσία που παίζουν και μετά αρχίζει να αναβοσβήνει το led κόκκινα και δεν ανάβει: :Sad:  έχω μέτρηση το τρανζίστορ της υψηλής και είναι καλώ  :Lol:   HELP

----------


## takisegio

πες μας σασσι.δοκιμασε να ζεστανεις την πλακετα με σεσουαρ μηπως ξεκινησει,κοιτα για φουσκωμενουσς πυκνωτες

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

το  σασί είναι το  MG31EAA έχει κωδικούς βλαβών και είναι δύσκολο να  φτιαχτεί  με σεσουάρ και με χτένες

----------


## takisegio

> το σασί είναι το MG31EAA έχει κωδικούς βλαβών και είναι δύσκολο να φτιαχτεί με σεσουάρ και με χτένες


ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ οτι θα επισκευαστει με αυτο τον τροπο ,αλλα αν ειναι απλη βλαβη θα το δει.το ξερω πως κωδικους βλαβων αλλα δεν μας αναφερει αναλυτικα ποσα led flash εχει.οσο για την χτενα ............. σε forum για κουρεις και κομμωτριες

----------


## louis7

> είναι δύσκολο να φτιαχτεί με σεσουάρ και με χτένες


 Θέλω κι εγώ Σεσουάρ,μπας και δουλέψει και η δική μου!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ οτι θα επισκευαστει με αυτο τον τροπο ,αλλα αν ειναι απλη βλαβη θα το δει.το ξερω πως κωδικους βλαβων αλλα δεν μας αναφερει αναλυτικα ποσα led flash εχει.οσο για την χτενα ............. σε forum για κουρεις και κομμωτριες


 

αγαπητέ  παναγιωτάκη  δεν είναι κακό να συμετέχουμε σε μια δημόσια συζήτηση(forum) αλλά να ξέρουμε τι γράφουμε  και να βοηθάμε πραγματικά  τον άλλο,στην  προκειμένη  περίπτωση  και να  σου έλεγε  τον  κωδ. βλάβης πάλι δεν θα  μπορούσες να  τον βοηθήσεις   γιατί απλά  δεν γνωρίζεις.

  οσο για την χτενα ............. σε forum για κουρεις και κομμωτριες    μήπως  έχεις  το  λινκ να το δώσεις;

----------


## takisegio

γι αυτο υπαρχουν και τα service manual που αναφερουν τα fault codes.δεν καταλαβαινω που ειναι το λαθος με το σεσουαρ-μαλλον δεν εχει θερμο αερα να το κανει-πολλα εξαρτηματα με αλλαγη θερμοκρασιας αλλαζουν κατασταση Η ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ;;;;;;;;;;;σταματαω την αντιπαραθεση εδω!!!!!!!

----------


## johnkou

Σαυτη την τηλεοραση με παρομοιο προβλημα στο τροφοδοτικο μου εχει τυχει ενας απο 2 μετασχηματιστες να εχει ψυχρες.Αν θελει ο φιλος μας να ανεβασει φωτο να του δειξω τι εννοω.

----------


## kapet

Εγω λεω, μηπως βγαζουμε τα ματακια μας με τα ιδια τα χερακια μας?
Δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο να μοιραζουμε βλαβες δεξια - αριστερα, σε ανθρωπους 'ασχετους' με το αντικειμενο. 
Ηθελα απο καιρο να κανω αυτη τη παρατηρηση, γιατι δεν ξερω πως λειτουργει αυτο το forum. Αν πρεπει να λειτουργει ετσι ή απλα ως βοηθητικο book για καποιους ανθρωπους που θελουν να φτιαξουν την τηλεοραση μονοι τους!!
Μηπωςστερουμε το μεροκαματο απο καποιους συναδερφους στην περιοχη μας??
Μηπως θα πρεπει να φτιαχθει ενα thread αποκλειστικα και μονο για συναδερφους?
Sorry για το off-topic, ας το τοποθετησει ο admin εκει που πρεπει...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Μηπως θα πρεπει να φτιαχθει ενα thread αποκλειστικα και μονο για συναδερφους?


έτσι ακριβώς,   έχεις  δίκιο

----------


## sv9gph

Βασίλη έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο εγώ είμαι σε μια περιοχή όπου οπιος κάνει πώληση ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών κάνει σέρβις και ότι άλλο γουστάρει , έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να κάνουν σέρβις και οι αλλοδαποί χωρίς να ξέρουν τι κάνουν πάνω στην τηλεόραση και μετά από ανεπιτυχή επισκευή καταλήγουν στα χέρια μου σε άθλια κατάσταση όπου λιπουν εξαρτήματα και άλλα διάφορα όπου δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθεί κάποιος τεχνικός για την επισκευή . έβγαλα τα μάτια μου και έριξα πολύ ξενικτη για να πάρω την άδεια εξασκήσεως για να έχω το δικαίωμα να έχω εργαστήριο  μου φύγανε πολλά χρήματα για τον εξοπλισμό , το πεδιόμετρο να φανταστείς κάνει 2700 ε , ελενχος δεν υπαρχι από κανένα για το ποιος πρέπει να κάνει επισκευές και εγκαταστάσεις

----------


## louis7

> ελενχος δεν υπαρχι από κανένα για το ποιος πρέπει να κάνει επισκευές και εγκαταστάσεις


Μάλλον θα ανοίξω topic για το θέμα.Γίνετε ΧΑΜΟΣ.Όποιος θέλει κάνει ότι θέλει.Κι εμείς οι μα...ες......ΑΔΕΙΑ ΑΣΚΗΣΕΩΣ-ΑΔΕΙΑ ΛΕΙΤ.ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΥ-ΠΤΥΧΙΟ-ΤΕΒΕ-ΣΔΟΕ-ΠΕΡΑΙΩΣΗ-ΣΥΝΑΦΕΙΑ??????????????

----------


## electron

Συνάδελφοι έχετε δίκιο, αλλά μην βάζετε μέσα σ αυτό τον κυκεώνα και το forum. Εδώ συναντιόμαστε όλοι εικονικά για να ανταλλάξουμε γνώσεις, απόψεις, εμπειρίες και ανιδιοτελής βοήθεια.

----------


## louis7

> Συνάδελφοι έχετε δίκιο, αλλά μην βάζετε μέσα σ αυτό τον κυκεώνα και το forum. Εδώ συναντιόμαστε όλοι εικονικά για να ανταλλάξουμε γνώσεις, απόψεις, εμπειρίες και ανιδιοτελής βοήθεια.


Το forum ΔΕΝ έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό που προανέφερα.Δεν είναι όμως ο κατάλληλος χώρος,να τα πούμε μεταξύ μας?

----------

